# Aol DFÜ unter XP einrichten



## EzEKIEL (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Wie Ihr seht bin ich noch ein "Grünschnabel", also erstmal einen schönen Gruß an Alle!

zu meiner Frage:

Weiß jemand definitiv, wie man unter Windows XP eine DFÜ Verbindung zu AOL (isdn) einrichten kann? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


mfg
EzEKIEL


----------



## KleinerMichi (5. Februar 2004)

Hier ne Anleitung, sollte damit gehen...

http://www.msu-hb.de/aol/aoldfue.htm


----------



## zirag (5. Februar 2004)

Hi

ich meine das geht aber im Moment nur mit Flatrate 
bin mir aber nicht sicher 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## EzEKIEL (5. Februar 2004)

*Danke...*

Hi.

Danke für die schnellen ANtworten.


Die Anleitung habe ich auch schon bei google gefunden.
Muss ich mit meinem isdn AOL eine Rufnummer eingeben oder nicht?


mfg
EzEKIEL


----------



## zirag (5. Februar 2004)

Nein du musst keine Rufnummer angeben , stand auch in der Anleitung 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## EzEKIEL (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo.

Das stimmt nicht ganz. Etwas unterhalb der Mitte der Anleitung  sind zwei Fenster abgebildet. Über dem Rechten steht "AOL ISDN/Analog". Und in diesem Fenster ist die Rufnummer 01914 eingetragen. Daraus schliesse ich, dass man bei isdn und Modem diese Rufnummer eintragen muss, oder nicht?

Mit dieser Rufnummer funktioniert es nämlich. Wenn es so funktioniert bezahle ich doch mit dieser Rufnummer den normalen Preis wie gehabt, oder?

mfg
EzEKIEL


----------



## zirag (6. Februar 2004)

Sorry das weiss ich nicht , da ich DSL Flat habe
nun ja und als ich AOL mal ne Mail geschrieben habe , meinten die , dass es nur mit DSL Flat möglich ist , eine DFÜ Verbindung herzustellen ( war vor 2-3 Monaten ) 

vielleicht hat es sich ja mitlerweile geändert und man kann auch mit ISDN über DFÜ rein , aber wie gesagt ich hab kein ISDN


ich benutze den RASPPPOE Treiber und denn einfach NAME@de.aol.com und das PW 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## EzEKIEL (6. Februar 2004)

*bin etwas irretiert.....*

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin etwas irretiert. Also es ist wie folgt. Ich teile mir einen AOL Account mit noch zwei weiteren Leuten. Einer davon besitzt und hütet den Hauptaccount.
Ich bin also mit meinem Nebenaccount (ohne großartige Rechte) mit der DFÜ VErbindung und der oben genannten Einwahlnummer online gewesen und derjenige mit dem Hauptacount konnte neben mir online gehen. Er war also mit seinem (Haupt-)Account gleichzeitig wie ich mit meinem Nebenaccount online. Das ist doch theoretisch nicht möglich, oder?

Würde das bedeuten, dass ich mit dieser Einwahlnummer einen anderen Tarif benutze oder was bedeutet das sonst?


mfg
EzEKIEL


----------



## BlaBla-HH (7. Februar 2004)

*Allgemein:*Die Einrichtung einer DFÜ-Verbindung mit der bundeseinheitlichen Rufnummer 01914 klappt bei AOL schon seit Uhrzeiten. *grinsel* AOL selbst vergibt diese Information nur deshalb nicht, da sie weiterhin möchten, dass die AOL-Software genutzt wird. Irgendwann wird Ihnen hoffentlich mal der Atem ausgehen, mit Ihrer depperten Werbung, für die der Kunde ja auch noch Geld bezahlt (meine eigene Meinung!) 

Über den Menüpunkt "Mein AOL" in der AOL-Software, danach "Abrechnung und Tarife", weiter auf "detaillierte Abrechnung" und  "laufender Monat", kann man zeitgleich die Monatsabrechnung anschauen. Du wirst sehen, dass dort die Einwahl über ISDN mit Deinem Alias aufgeführt ist, genauso, dass die Verbindung bei der Einwahl über Analog/ISDN mit einer Gebühr von 1.65 ct./min. berrechnet wird, wenn der eigentliche Tarif DSL-flat ist.


----------



## EzEKIEL (8. Februar 2004)

...


also Klartext: Mit der Rufnummer kann man eine DFÜ Verbindung mit AOL isdn einrichten und es ist alles wie gehabt, kostet alles genauso viel wie vorher, nur die nervige AOL Software ist weg?

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.

Wie gesagt, ich habe ganz normales AOL isdn. Keine flat!


mfg
EzEKIEL


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (8. Februar 2004)

*AOL und Outlook*

Hallo!

Kann man dann eigentlich auch mit z.b. Outlook die AOL Mails abholen?


----------



## BlaBla-HH (9. Februar 2004)

@ EzEKIEL:

Ja, das stimmt.

@ Rasenkantenstein:

Ja, das geht. Wie "zirag" schon in diesem Thread schrieb, ist der Benutzername dann:  NAME@de.aol.com und Deine Passwort = Dein AOL-Passwort.
Der Account ist jedoch dann ein sogenannter IMAP-Account.
IMAP-Servername  = imap.de.aol.com
SMTP-Servername = smtp.de.aol.com


----------

